# I hate the taste of fish!



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've never grown a taste for fish. Going in the AM for some Louisiana flounder. Could anyone recommend how to cook these dang things and actuLly enjoy eating them? I like spicy foods so that could help.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brother men don't much like it either.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

My favorite way to eat flounder is stuffed with some crab and shrimp. Mix in a little bread for a binder and season to your taste. Start at the center of the fish and fillet out toward the sides but not quite all the way making a pocket. Pack with the stuffing, cover with some Italian bread crumbs, and bake in the oven until done. 

Cliff


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

ChaseB1991 said:


> I've never grown a taste for fish. Going in the AM for some Louisiana flounder. Could anyone recommend how to cook these dang things and actuLly enjoy eating them? I like spicy foods so that could help.


 Do you really want a reddie, lol. My favorite fish!


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

Cut out the blood line... That keeps the fishy taste out ! I am the same way !


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

simple - don't eat it.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Eliminate all red. Fry.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The red streak and black belly meat on catfish has turned more people against fish.My wife wouldn't touch fish when we married 42 years ago,but after one time eating crispy fried sand bass fillets that were trimed of all red meat,it's one of her favorites.If we go somewhere for catfish,and she gets one bite of black,muddy tasting belly meat,she's done.I get her fillets,scrape off the dark stuff and eat away,and not go back to that fish joint.There's a small,family owned fish place between Ft. Worth and Dallas call Catfish and Company that we reall like and is always consistant on crispy well done and pure white clean fillets.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Pm me.
or
email

[email protected]


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hate is a strong word, Maybe you should stop at Popeyes to eat..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ChaseB1991 said:


> I've never grown a taste for fish. Going in the AM for some Louisiana flounder. Could anyone recommend how to cook these dang things and actuLly enjoy eating them? I like spicy foods so that could help.


Blackened Flounder is one of my favorites.....Try it and I bet you will like it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a few recipes that I can get peeps that dislike fetch to eat. It really depends on their pallet. Some adults have a kids taste pallet.. No kidding.. Mac n Feech anyone ? I usually just don't pass out a recipe blindly not knowing the individuals taste preferences. I will work on just spicy. They are so many types of spice, Nowadays, the term â€œspiceâ€ is inclusive of anything that adds flavor and/or color to food but not everyone who likes spice likes Jerk Seasoning and the allspice flavor.. So here you go... 

I am getting into the Spirit early .




1-2 pound fresh filets
1-1/2 teaspoonsJamaican jerk seasoning
4 7- to 8-inchwhole grain flour tortillas
2 C fresh baby spinach
3/4 C chopped seeded tomato
3/4 C chopped fresh mango or pineapple
2 T Cilantro ( leaves only ) 
1 T minced seeded fresh jalapeÃ±o
1 T Lime juice

Directions:

Rinse fish; pat dry with paper towels. 
Sprinkle Jamaican jerk seasoning over both sides of each fish fillet; rub in with your fingers. 
Measure thickness of fish.
For a charcoal grill, place tortillas on the greased rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals; grill for 1 minute or until bottoms of tortillas have grill marks. 

Remove from grill and set aside. Place fish on the grill rack directly over the coals. 

Grill fish for 4 to 6 minutes per 1/2-inch thickness or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork, turning once halfway through grilling.

(For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium. Place tortillas on greased grill rack over heat. Cover; grill as above. Remove tortillas from the grill and add fish; cover and grill as above.) Coarsely flake the fish.

Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, toss together spinach, tomato, mango, cilantro, chile pepper, and lime juice.

To assemble, place tortillas, grill mark sides down, on a flat work surface. Top each tortilla with some of the spinach mixture and flaked fish. Roll up tortilla to enclose filling. 

Cut each in half to serve.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

The only way my wife will eat it is fried and if i use a mustard based dredge. Its pretty good and i dont really care for mustard. PM me if you want the recipe.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Flounder is a very good eating fish without any fishy taste at all, especially the bottom fillet. I love it fried or baked. IMHO, it is the best eating fish you will catch in the bays, ex the rare triple tail.
One recipe I use and my bunch eat it up is fish tacos, with flounder or crappie;

Mince an onion, 1 garlic pod and 3 potatoes, use 2tbs of olive oil to cook the potatoes and onions like hash browns. Cut fish in half inch cubes and coat with Olive oil and season. I use Dan and Bucks Tequila Lime seasoning. Once the potatoes and onions begin to brown, add fish and stir fry until the cubes of fish begin to brown and flake. Place appropriate amount on a flour tortilla, top with grated cheese topping and hot sauce, roll and eat. My son likes his with remoulade sauce.
These are very tasty and easy to make.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

If you don't like the taste of a mild flavored fish like flounder, speckled trout or grouper deep fried in a simple seasoned corn meal/flour mix you just aren't going to like any fish. 

Just my 2 cents, but if you have to cover the fish in heavy sauces/marinades/spices to make the fish palatable to you - you probably should just stick with chicken, beef or pork.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

ketsup


----------

